# Speaking of foreign ambulances!



## enjoynz (Feb 28, 2009)

Not sure if you have all seen this one, it has been on Youtube for a while. 

Even though they don't speak a word of English, it's very funny!
Proof that technology kills! BTW that was a joke!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAiTs_lrt5A

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Vonny (Mar 8, 2009)

I just hate that these idiots wear the same pants as we do.   We are changing to Navy soon. Roll on the day!


----------



## Vonny (Mar 8, 2009)

Vonny said:


> I just hate that these idiots wear the same pants as we do.   We are changing to Navy soon. Roll on the day!



I had another look. Our pants do not have yellow hi viz its white...
Phew!
I feel better now.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 8, 2009)

lol, disturbing but funny.


----------



## LukaPL (Mar 22, 2009)

oh my god its a joke!!!


----------



## Scout (Mar 22, 2009)

Vonny where'd you hear that?


----------



## Vonny (Mar 22, 2009)

Scout said:


> Vonny where'd you hear that?



Hi Scout
Some meeting that is being planned to discuss and measure us for our new uniforms, was told the working pants will be navy for first responders.  I do not mind the red really, makes us stand out but I hear there are changes in the pipeline.  Probably will take years to happen though with our organization.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 22, 2009)

I lold


10char


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2009)

I guess its an add for treat the patient and not the monitor.


----------



## Scout (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm interesting,


They seem to be red all accross Europe.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 22, 2009)

Scout said:


> Hmm interesting,
> 
> 
> They seem to be red all accross Europe.



Right, I would not mind them staying red, only problem with that is that a lot of our work is standby at sports and the red really gets grubby with grass stains and mud. We come home looking like we have been in the trenches. Our dress pants are navy and when I instruct I wear navy. It goes well with the red jacket. I will just wait and see what they present to us, won't hold my breath waiting though.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 22, 2009)

Vonny said:


> grubby with grass stains and mud.



I forgot to mention the COW DUNG! thats very hard to wash out.


----------



## Scout (Mar 22, 2009)

YA but a navy would't look better covered in mud. The red hides alot of dirt. I'm a big fan of red compaired to the navys of OMAC and SJA, CD do have nice pants thou.


----------



## Scout (Mar 22, 2009)

Vonny said:


> I forgot to mention the COW DUNG! thats very hard to wash out.



Well thats just careless,

besides we tend to cover a higher class of events, we dont do cow tipping competitions  I dont know what ye be getting up to in Clare


----------



## Vonny (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree.  Are you with one of the other Vols? or HSE? The RC seems to be cosying up to the HSE and Phecc are getting a greater say in what we wear and do and have greatly improved our standard of training, perhaps this is why changes are being made.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 22, 2009)

I got shocked by an electric cow fence climbing over a ditch at an event a few  months ago. Everything seems to happen in the cow fields around here. Thank goodnes cows can't fly.


----------



## Scout (Mar 22, 2009)

You sure Phecc are asking for a change? i dont really think they care what we wear as long as it complies with the safety regs.

I'd be asking again about the change over to navy, think of all the people i have encountered from the rest of europe red seems to be standard. As an aside try looking for gaiters for the fields. They do wonders


----------



## Vonny (Mar 22, 2009)

I do not think Phecc have anything to do with it really, I am not even sure if it will happen, we were just told that we will be having a meeting to discuss the uniform changes and be measured and that there will be a new Navy work pants. I will believe it when I see it.
If you ask me the RC only make changes if it saves them money...
The meeting has not happened yet, it may never happen knowing our lot.. lol. It could all be a pie in the sky idea too.
I think the basic and intermediate First Aiders are not part of the change.  We have a lot of non compliance with uniforms, mostly with the pants. People think the red makes them look like big asses.  
What the heck are gaiters?


----------



## Scout (Mar 22, 2009)

they go over your pants and keep them clean, keep water out of your boot a fair bit too.

And in the words of the great Al Bundy: It's not the dress that makes you look fat. It's the fat that makes you look fat. 




I shall now go cower fearfully in some dark crevices


----------



## Vonny (Mar 23, 2009)

Scout said:


> [
> 
> And in the words of the great Al Bundy: It's not the dress that makes you look fat. It's the fat that makes you look fat.
> 
> ...



LOL!
I am supposed to be PC so I can't tell them that... Those boots look great and they are red too. Only problem is we have to wear Steel toes and we can not cover up the hi viz stripes at the bottom of the pants...
Rules Rules Rules...
Having said that though, I have wellington boots I wear on search and rescue work, thats always along the shore and I have ruined too many pairs of boots to salt so I wear the rushers instead.


----------



## MassEMT (Mar 24, 2009)

That was actually pretty good  lol


----------

